# Minolta Scanner Driver for Vista



## DarrylStimpson (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, I have a Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 5400 and would like to use it on my new PC which has MS Vista Home Premium O/S. Unfortunately Minolta has ceased to trade and consequently there does not appear to be a driver available.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Daryl
A very warm welcome to TSF :wave:



Have you tried the US Konika Minolta website here?
This page gives the drivers but after checking the 'Compatibility' link, Vista is not listed. This could be because of them ceasing to support Vista before they ceased to trade...

However, If you have no drivers for the scanner at all, at least you can grab the XP version.

It is possible that the XP might drivers work. However before you try, assuming that you will try, make sure that you (a) backup all your data first, and (b) set a Restore Point just in case.

I did a search on Google for drivers - I came across a so-called "Official Konica-Sony drivers download" - but it may well be a scam - stay away from that.

Is there anyone else out there who can help?


----------

